# Sprint car motor



## ted tap it (Oct 29, 2015)

....the engine block was cleaned with Gunk,after that was washed off...block was air dried,and sprayed with Wynns Injection cleaner....I have used acitone wto achieve the same result,but prefer the Wynns...once this was blown off to dry,covered in Eastwoods Clear....its been on for about 6 years,and still looks good....the headers were filled with lithium,and burned off once started...this stops them turning brown....the cam covers use Eastwoods clear,and everything else is spit and polish...


----------

